# Someone got a bath yesterday.



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Somebody got her first bath in her new home yesterday. She is such a sweetheart. She has the best temperament. She is adjusting nicely to her new time zone. She is eating well, drinking her water, using her potty pads most of the time, exploring as much as we allow. When I am in the family room I let her roam around and get familiar with her new surroundings. The same with the bedroom and breakfast room. We have not had any crying at night. She is just a little love. We still have not decided on her final name.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Pat, she truly looks like a beautiful little angel. She is gorgeous!:wub:

It's wonderful to read that she is adjusting so well ... and, not even crying at night. (Snowball was the same way). 

I love the new photo of her ... it's beautiful. :wub:

I am so, so happy for you and Charles. May you be blessed with many, many years of joy and happiness with your new precious and beautiful fluff baby.:heart::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK where is the tiara. She is so beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

A princess on her throne!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> OK where is the tiara. She is so beautiful.


Oops, I just realized I didn't even put a bow on her. :innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is just a little princess.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God only gives the best

Pat she is perfect:wub: beautiful:wub: were you scared when you gave her a bath?
What was it like grooming such a itty bitty girl?
I'm so happy for you:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Little Miss No Name is a little beauty. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is so beautiful. The bed you made for her is wonderful. Little princess on her throne indeed.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, she is just so beautiful!
What a sweet little face.
So happy for you!
:chili:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

What a sweet little girl! I'm so happy to hear that the transition has been easy for both her and you! No crying at night is such a good sign that she feels comfortable and safe in her new home <3


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh what a precious little princess:wub:. You must be over the moon in love with her. :cheer::cheer::cheer:

MORE PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a perfect little girl.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh she is beautiful!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love her :heart:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! She looks so regal sitting on her lovely pink bed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks like a princess on her little pink throne. :wub::wub: And she sounds like a dream. Is she sleeping on your bed? :innocent:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

It does not get cuter than this, nope!  She is so beautiful :heart:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Adorable! I am in love!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolute perfection!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so glad you shared the pic of her on that wonderful bed you made her. She just looks so perfect on it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> God only gives the best
> 
> Pat she is perfect:wub: beautiful:wub: were you scared when you gave her a bath?
> What was it like grooming such a itty bitty girl?
> I'm so happy for you:chili:


Paula, I was only nervous because I didn't know her normal grooming routine. But she did great and drying her was quick. She has a beautiful coat. I hope it remains so soft and silky when her adult coat comes in. 



Snowbody said:


> She looks like a princess on her little pink throne. :wub::wub: And she sounds like a dream. Is she sleeping on your bed? :innocent:


Sue, she is sleeping on our bed in a crate at least until I know that she will not wet the bed. She has so many transitions to make right now that I am happy with her being in the crate and she doesn't mind it either. She is such a good girl. The main thing is the time difference. South Korea is 13 hrs ahead of EDT so our days are literally her nights. She is adjusting very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE her!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh she is so beautiful. It is nice she is happy @ night in her crate. Her safe place. Is she a Velcropuppy or very independent? Bonding with you or your hubby more? I'm catching puppy fever.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ann Mother said:


> Oh she is so beautiful. It is nice she is happy @ night in her crate. Her safe place. Is she a Velcropuppy or very independent? Bonding with you or your hubby more? I'm catching puppy fever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat, her personality is coming out as she becomes more acclimated to her new home. She is playing some, teething so she is interested in her chew toys and little ball. But she is also very snuggly and is happy to just be a velcro puppy snuggling in mommy's lap. We already love her. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww she looks like such a sweetheart. Can't wait to hear what you name her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a cutie! Looks like she is loving her new bed too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Pat, I know she has a super great new home and would bet she "feels" that.
She is so pretty and ready to head into her lifelong love in your family. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

This beauty is like an art: just a perfect creation. I have to resist the temptation.:smstarz:

Tell us please how did the trip go: was it a streight flight? And how did she eat and get water during the 13 hours flight?
I am so interested to know the logistic of it all.

She is just so D E L I C I O U S:smootch:

Only joy from now on:yahoo::clap::woohoo2:





*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beauty! I sure hope I get to meet her soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> This beauty is like an art: just a perfect creation. I have to resist the temptation.:smstarz:
> 
> Tell us please how did the trip go: was it a streight flight? And how did she eat and get water during the 13 hours flight?
> I am so interested to know the logistic of it all.
> ...


Sammy, she was on a direct flight with food, a crate pad and a pee pad in the crate. She had a water bottle attached to the crate. She was fully alert when she arrived and ready to snuggle. She is such a cuddle bunny.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:wub:Gosh, she is so beautiful


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a cutie:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So are you getting closer to choosing a name?? She is just so darn adorable!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The A Team said:


> So are you getting closer to choosing a name?? She is just so darn adorable!!!


Pat she is becoming very comfortable with us and very active. We are watching her personality to see which name fits. :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat she is a pretty pretty girl. How perfect is her little face and she looks like she is enjoying the camera already too! Sitting on her pretty bed like she has been home with you since day 1. I am so happy that you have your little perfect girl home with you.

Every day must just be so wonderful with a new baby to love and be loved by! Hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Adorable! I'm a big believer in dogs naming themselves so hopefully she will choose her name in no time!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! Are you going to keep her in full coat?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Pat! Baby Girl is truly stunning! I wish you all the best there is. 

Yes, I'm corny with my songs. The minute I looked at Baby Girl I thought, Little Miss Lovin'. I loved this song as a teenager. Lol
Xoxoxoxox


Chicago - Little Miss Lovin' - YouTube


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a cutie!!! I love to see her sitting on her pink Princess Throne, and I can _Almost_ smell how clean she is right through the computer. LOL

I'm glad that she's adjusting so quickly, but had no doubt that she would -- especially with such a great new Mom and Dad.  Can't wait to see more pictures. And you must name her soon so that I can stop thinking of her as "Little Miss NO NAME".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a perfect little poser! She's just beautiful, Pat.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm, just checking on an update for this little sweeties name! What does she answer to Pat??


----------

